# How is horus?



## maria14 (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone know? He has not been on for a while and am concerned??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Strangely enough I was only thinking about him yesterday... but are you not his wife????
Seems strange to join just to ask.


----------



## maria14 (Jun 3, 2011)

*NO!!!*



MaidenScotland said:


> Strangely enough I was only thinking about him yesterday... but are you not his wife????
> Seems strange to join just to ask.


I have been following his story - and think if i was his wife i would know how he is doing - I just reset my password from before as i had forgotten it. Just wondered if any one has an update? Or Horus himself..........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

maria14 said:


> I have been following his story - and think if i was his wife i would know how he is doing - I just reset my password from before as i had forgotten it. Just wondered if any one has an update? Or Horus himself..........





Sorry about that just it seemed a big coincidence that the name of his wife suddenly appears to ask how he is and knowing Horus I had to ask lol

Maiden


----------



## maria14 (Jun 3, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry about that just it seemed a big coincidence that the name of his wife suddenly appears to ask how he is and knowing Horus I had to ask lol
> 
> Maiden


No - just intrigued and concerned - he is a big character - and has disappeared......... just hoping he is ok.


----------



## maria14 (Jun 3, 2011)

Would of thought you could see join date June 2011? One thing i notice about this forum is that you always seem quick to jump on anyone without giving benefit of doubt - that what someone says is genuine??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw your post when it said 1 post.. it must have changed when you made a new password and I did apologies.


----------



## maria14 (Jun 3, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I saw your post when it said 1 post.. it must have changed when you made a new password and I did apologies.


I think as a moderator you must know that a new password has to be set before a post??! Not wanting to be inflammatory but just feel you should accept when you are wrong - sometimes.......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maria14 said:


> I think as a moderator you must know that a new password has to be set before a post??! Not wanting to be inflammatory but just feel you should accept when you are wrong - sometimes.......


she did apologise


and, no, moderators don't know when someone resets their password - it's all done automatically



as for Horus - I dare say his wife has clipped his wings


----------



## maria14 (Jun 3, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> she did apologise
> 
> 
> and, no, moderators don't know when someone resets their password - it's all done automatically
> ...


Well if you look at my original post it clearly says join date june 2011? She did apologise but made up an excuse saying she saw 1st post - she also would have clearly seen my join date if looked - didn't look - so wrong - for once.........:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maria14 said:


> Well if you look at my original post it clearly says join date june 2011? She did apologise but made up an excuse saying she saw 1st post - she also would have clearly seen my join date if looked - didn't look - so wrong - for once.........:clap2:


I'm pretty sure resetting your password doesn't wipe out previous posts - & according your profile your first post was 11.40 my time this morning

since none of wants an argument I'm going to close this & ask admin if re-setting your password would wipe earlier posts


----------

